# Folded dog ear



## galit (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey everybody,

I have a funny question maybe one of you will know the answer to!
One of my puppy's ears folded inside a few weeks ago.
(I'm adding before and after pictures so you will understand what I mean)..

Any idea why?
And do you know if it can be "fixed"?

oh, BTW, He's not in pain or something like that..

Thank you!
Galit :wave:

Before:







After:







Folded ear:







Good ear:


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I believe your pup's ear is just doing it's own thing while he is teething. Pups ears do strange things when they are doing this. My pup just turned one year old ... she had almost completely pointed ears at 5 months old, now they are folded funny even sticking out sideways ...sometimes it looks like someone glued one of them shut ... and sometimes one of them still tries to stand straight up!


----------



## Leon999 (Aug 14, 2020)

I noticed exactly the same thing? Did it correct it self?


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

The OP hasn't been on the forum in over eight years. You'd be better off starting your own thread.


----------

